# Mark's Fall 2021 Lawn Care Jounal



## Watwat5 (May 10, 2021)

New here. Been a reader for some time, first post today.

2021 marks my 2nd season in this house since we bought it late 2019 although being home during Covid really allowed me to go deep down the lawn care rabbit hole much to my wife's dismay :lol:

In any case, some quick stats:
*Location:* Southeast Denver
*Lawn Size:* 5k sq ft, split evenly between front and rear
*Grass type:* KBG in rear. Random stuff in front 
*Irrigation:* in ground
*Mowers:*
Swardman Electra 55
Allett Kensington 20b with scarifier attachment (will likely sell soon, stay tuned)

Earthwise 16 manual reel

Craftsman M110 rotary

Been keeping my rear at 5/8" all summer, working on getting my front down as it's currently at 1.125".

Dethatched this weekend, plan to aerate soon, level front with sand and overseed with 5 iron PRG. Also intend to throw down some biochar in the front as I really need to build up the soil composition.

Not going to overseed rear since it's doing pretty well and happy at this height. May nuke the front next fall, TBD. Having some fungus(?) issues in the front corner that I need to get a handle on as you can see in at least one photo.

My goal here is to simply contribute and continue to learn from my fellow lawn care nuts!


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Good stuff Mark. Your turf is looking good. It's nice to see some folks on here from the denver area. It's been a hot and dry summer!


----------



## Watwat5 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks @Liquidstone. I'm just happy that it's still unseasonably warm and will be for at least the next 10 days.

Yesterday I aerated the front and rear. Collected all the cores in the rear with a rake, used a dethatcher attachment to collect cores in the front.

Afterwards I used almost one ton of sand to level some low spots and simply do an overall top dressing. I also did the following:


 Threw down 9 lbs of Five Iron PRG in the front (~3 lbs/1000)

 15 lbs of Yard Mastery Freedom in the front and rear (~3 lbs N/1000). 17-7-6. This was the only relatively fast releasing N fertilizer on my shelf

9 oz of Hydretain on front (3oz/1000)

5 lbs of bio char front/rear (1 lb/1000)

First time I've ever leveled with sand, hoping I didn't go too heavy on the low spots but I tried to really brush it in into the canopy before overseeing. Hoping I can keep the PRG moist enough that it comes in before it gets cold.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Welcome aboard. Keep that PRG moist and it will germinate in a week it's a true throw and grow seed. Everything looks great keep up the good work.


----------

